# Already Driving, bought a new car-Can I drive w/paper plates?



## Nailsanddriving (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

May seem like a dumb question but can I drive with the temporary registration and paper plates? Just bought a new car 2 days ago and am switching the car over with the Uber website. Am I going to run into a problem with temp reg and paper plates? I am otherwise just pending approval on my docs.

I can make a trip to the DMV if needed, I have personalized plates I was going to transfer onto the vehicle once I get the other plates in the mail. 

Thanks!


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

probably.. uber hires killers, rapist, and drug deals. Hell your a step up ! #uberon


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Works fine. Drive my Malibu on the paper tag until a few days before it expired, went to BMV, got metal plates, updated registration in app, plenty of time for them to check before paper tag expired.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes, Uber allowed me to drive with temporary plates. In your app, instead of a license plate number, it'll just say "NEW" until you update your registration with the tag.

This was set to expire in 30 days, so it's definitely an official grace period.

Although this can be market dependent, they may be more strict in California.


----------



## 13uberA4 (Mar 16, 2017)

You can do it in California, just had my airport placard said New on it. Was good for months, which helps since it took weeks to get new ones once my plates came in


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes you can. Mine currently says 'no plates' and the reg date in the app expires in 30 days. Hub sod once I have my plates to bring them the new paperwork and they will udate it.


----------



## Speedracer415 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes you can

Many continue for years after their actual plates arrive


----------

